# Lip Baum



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Try this link*

Hey Ted, I'm sending you this link. Read it and then just go for it.
I haven't had much luck using honey in a lip balm recipe but I do use beeswax with some propolis (1 gram / 1 oz. of beeswax) mixed in and you'll have some good and healing lip balm.

http://bleuarts.blogspot.com/2006/11/how-to-create-your-own-lip-balm-recipe.html


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

The same mix used for "tracking boards" has a number of possible other uses. I use it for a hand cream and it may work nicely for a lip balm as well. I heat a cup of olive oil and one half cup of beeswax until the wax is melted. Then add 6 cc's of tea tree oil (Rite-aid carries it here) or you could consider some other suitable oil. It cools to a shoe polish/salve consistency and seems to do a number on the mites. For a lip balm you may not want to put any oil and just use it plain, never tried it for that but this mix is nice on the skin.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

mistergil said:


> The same mix used for "tracking boards" has a number of possible other uses. I use it for a hand cream and it may work nicely for a lip balm as well. I heat a cup of olive oil and one half cup of beeswax until the wax is melted. Then add 6 cc's of tea tree oil (Rite-aid carries it here) or you could consider some other suitable oil. It cools to a shoe polish/salve consistency and seems to do a number on the mites. For a lip balm you may not want to put any oil and just use it plain, never tried it for that but this mix is nice on the skin.


Hey mistergil, where on the hive do you put that salve? sticky board?, top of frames?, etc. I had thought about doing the same with a swarm lure using lemongrass oil in the salve.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

I use bottom entrances on my hives which are TTBH's. The boards can be anything that is fairly smooth like a piece of Plexiglas, using smooth plastic strips at the moment. These run the length of the entrance and are about 3-4'' wide. They are gooped up with the mix not too thick but covering all the surface. The bees track into it and once inside have to clean themselves off, this kills many of the mites. New spread is needed about every five days as they track it all off. You can see many dead mites on the boards when you pull them for cleaning and resupply. Of course this only works while there is flight. I use this in conjunction with tea tree oil feedings of 12 drops in a pint of 1 to 1 syrup in a boardman. The water must be warm to keep the oil in suspension. Other oils can also be used but I've stuck with tea tree as it is very effective for me. PM me with an email address if you want more data on this Tx as it is too long to post.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*Balm*

Here are are few for Balm---I think they got Baum @ Soapcrick!

http://www.halderman.net/cgi-bin/showrecipe.pl?lip


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Here is what i make.
1 Cup of oil it can be about any kind i have used Almond and oliv

1oz of beeswax

1 Vitaman E tablet

Melt on low heat and add flavor if you want.we use a saringe to fill the tubes or tins.it come out nice and creamy and people love the stuff.This will make about 50 tubes


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

*$$$*

What do you charge per tube Mitch?


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Now how did i know that the price would come up.Sorry Not posting that.I will tell you that Burts Bees sell for $2.70 a tube at the local health food store.


----------

